# Where to Report a Bad Customer



## FenceGirl (Oct 4, 2012)

I was wondering if there is a website for contractors to report bad customers, i.e. Bad Customer List?

I have had some real nasty customers that I feel our local consumers need to be aware of. Sometimes I would like to find out if I'm working for a nutcase, or if someone is hard to please, or holds out on final payment.

A website sort of like one I have seen called rotten neighbor, which is not in use, but was interesting.

If no one knows of one, I just might start one.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

If you're looking for the nemesis of AngiesList, those who have tried failed.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

there was one someone posted a few months back. cant remember what it was called though. Think it was something like rickslist or something


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Randyslist.

Guy who started it was a member here.

No further comments.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

FenceGirl said:


> I was wondering if there is a website for contractors to report bad customers, i.e. Bad Customer List?
> 
> I have had some real nasty customers that I feel our local consumers need to be aware of. Sometimes I would like to find out if I'm working for a nutcase, or if someone is hard to please, or holds out on final payment.
> 
> ...


How can someone like you with a smile like that, have a nasty customer? 

Shame on these people, I don't know what this world is coming too.

But here is good news... Try This Link- Bad Consumers maybe this is what you looking for :thumbsup:


----------



## FenceGirl (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you All, especially Gregg


----------



## 6wheeldump (Oct 6, 2012)

Total bummer! Sorry to hear about that jerk. I had a problem like this in the spring so I started looking for a site like this. I found one called Nastyclient. I will also bookmark and check out Randyslist.


----------



## FenceGirl (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. Now here's my research, so far. 
http://www.badconsumers.com/ Free for 30 days, not sure what the charge would be thereafter. You enter the person or business and get the response in a one liner. Boring site and not much to it.
http://www.randyslist.com/ $2.95 sign up fee. Haven't and probably won't go there
http://www.nastyclient.com/about-us/ $15.99 and not sure if that is a one time charge. Haven't poked around the site and probably won't go there

I'm looking for a free site  

Has any one used these sites? If so, was it worth the $$?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

FenceGirl said:


> I have had some real nasty *customers* that I feel our local *consumers* need to be aware of.


Customers are the consumers. :blink:

Assuming that you mean "contractors" rather than "consumers", the idea of a website to report lousy clients verges on brain-dead, IMO. 

First and foremost, your lousy client lives only in one spot generally. Any contractor he's hiring is most likely going to be very local. Local guys have their ears to the ground if they have any sense, and word gets around fast with no need for worldwide internet exposure. They'll know if the guy goes through multiple contractors with multiple problems.

Even lousy clients seldom have an ongoing list of significant projects with which to engage contractors year after year. Maybe 1-3 and done, which will pretty much be over with before you can justifiably label them as consistently repeating offenders.

Most sites set up for reporting such deadbeats will understandably require that the reporting contractor be identified. Outside of slander/libel concerns, you as the reporting contractor run the risk of being labeled as a whiny underachiever.

Owners of such sites who charge a fee are obviously providing the "service"" for one reason only--to take your money while taking no risk at all, and with minimal effort put forth to boot.

The occasional problematic customer is a fact of life in any enterprise that involves dealing with the general public. It's up to you to be a good enough judge of character and have your legal documents set up in such a way that you don't get burnt.


----------



## FenceGirl (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Tinstaafl. Thank you so much for sharing your insights. You have helped me put things into perspective. Yes, I meant "contractor". Have a blessed day and again, thank you!


----------



## HomeProConsult (Sep 12, 2012)

FenceGirl said:


> Thanks for all the info. Now here's my research, so far.
> http://www.badconsumers.com/ Free for 30 days, not sure what the charge would be thereafter. You enter the person or business and get the response in a one liner. Boring site and not much to it.
> http://www.randyslist.com/ $2.95 sign up fee. Haven't and probably won't go there
> http://www.nastyclient.com/about-us/ $15.99 and not sure if that is a one time charge. Haven't poked around the site and probably won't go there
> ...


 

The challenge for these sites is not having enough contractors (or other small businesses) to write reports on so called lousy clients.

Maybe some of that is fear of libel or simply not wanting to alert competitors of the problem client.


----------



## FenceGirl (Oct 4, 2012)

FYI

An email response from Badconsumers:

Small Business owners rely on our database to avoid problematic customers. They also use it to recover lost funds (people don't want to be listed on the website). The person who said what you sent is entitled to their opinion, but so far we have helped hundreds of small businesses with our website. Most everyone thinks it's a great idea and a great tool and the word is spreading like wildfire because there isn't anything like it in existence.


Please reconsider and let me know if there's anything else you are concerned about. Don't let 1 person's opinion affect your decision. We've proven that there is a need for this website and small businesses owners are definitely benefiting from it.

ps
Oh - another thought: we do not expose our members. Only your business type will be displayed if someone looks up one of your bad consumers, so you are protected. This person doesn't know how our site works, so it's unfair of him to make those statements.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

FenceGirl said:


> Most everyone thinks it's a great idea and a great tool and the word is spreading like wildfire because there isn't anything like it in existence.


Hockey pucks. Sites like that have been attempted time and time again, and while there may be a momentary initial surge of interest, it dies off very quickly in every case I'm aware of. Badconsumers may have a twist or two to differentiate themselves from the herd (maybe), but the concept is far from new.

Yes, I was generalizing in my post, but keep in mind that the response you received was from someone who is all about nothing but marketing his service--which is parasitical at best. I have better ways to spend my money than paying to complain about someone who cost me money. :blink:


----------



## 6wheeldump (Oct 6, 2012)

So a lot has been said since my last time here. I wanted to comment on Fencegirls findings on the three different sites. Also the "Happy and Postitive" comments from Tinstaafl, but I first wanted to do some homework on the three websites in question. This way I am making a well informed comment.

Fencegirl- That was cool that someone from Badconsumer sent you an email. 
Bad Consumers- I like what they had to say about posting bad customers and how they have been helping businesses. It's cool they are free for now, but like you said how much will it cost after six months? You can post anonymously.
Randyslist- It is free with only a $2.99 signup fee? If you are one of the first people in your area to signup. If not, it is $10-$30 per year to be a member. Different prices are based on you posting comments about a certain number of your customers as soon as you signup. You can post anonymously.
Nastyclient- Is $15.99 per year. (a one time fee) It looks like they have the highest signup fee up front, but they also don't make you post a certain amount of your customers and they don't have an undisclosed fee after six months either. You can post anonymously.

*In answer to your question of has anybody used any of these services and has it helped them. Yes... I have been a member of nastyclient and have used it twice. I actually found out about it from a member that posted it on another forum on contractortalk called "bad customer blacklist" (I have copy and pasted that comment here) 
* 
*daytoncj
Construction Marketing

daytoncj's Avatar* *

Trade: SEO, Website Design, Lead Generation* *
Join Date: Sep 2011
Posts: 12

Re: Bad Customers Black List
Check out nastyclient.com

Pretty good resource to blacklist bad clients, slow payers, etc.* [/B] 

I prefer nastyclient.com because there are a lot of other cool features on the site. Legal advice, member contests, news articles related to business etc. 

In response to Mr. Tinstaafl-
I think it's ironic that we are all here chatting about customers that don't pay, and here you are bashing the owners "creators" of these websites for charging nominal fees for there sites. I'm sorry but if someone owes me $5,000, and they finally pay the money, because I told them a report was going to be posted about them on the internet, than the $15.99 I paid to be a member of nastyclient was well worth it. Or if I am able to know ahead of time, that the guy on the other end of the phone asking for an estimate is a deadbeat, again that membership fee was priceless to me. I'm sorry that everything in life can't be free for you, and that other entrepreneurs have to make money also. (boo-hoo) I know I paid several thousands of dollars to have my little landscape website made. I can't imagine how much money these guys must have spent to have their sites made especially one that has videos. Not to mention all the time they spend maintaining and updating their sites. 
Also to say that the websites have no liability for false statements or for allowing customers to be posted on their site is untrue. Have you never heard of stories where a person falls in the parking lot after a snow storm and gets hurt? They sue the guy that plowed the parking lot, the store that they were shopping at, the property management company that owns the store and parking lot, and anyone else they can. There are ways you can post your deadbeat customer without it being slander. As long as you state the FACTS of what happened to you. It's just like taking someone to court and suing them. (that becomes a public document). 
Kudos to you guys for making these sites! Thank You.

Sorry for the rant, but I do get tired of people coming on here and giving their opinion without doing any homework. 

Fencegirl - I hope this helps you with your questions. I think sites like this are a great idea, and over time they will help shift the way the consumer thinks. Making them less likely to screw over the little business.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Customers are the consumers. :blink:
> 
> Assuming that you mean "contractors" rather than "consumers", the idea of a website to report lousy clients verges on brain-dead, IMO.
> 
> ...


I think your comment hits it on the head. Most contractors complained about HO's, not necessarily businesses. 

There are two things: (1) YOU run a business and for the most part have a business identity, (2) HO's are individuals and are consumers of your products. 

Bad mouthing (whether what you say is true or not) a company or entity is one thing, bad mouthing an individual is another. You can sue for slander and libel (mostly libel) if someone spreads via the media, untrue rumors and damaging text about your business that has no facts or truths behind it. However it will cost you a ton of money and you have to show actual monetary loss due to the actions of that individual(or other business). 

But if you as a business go after someone (an individual) in the media (which includes the internet) for being a "nasty person", or for not paying their bills, or whatever, then the court (both legal and that of public opinion) tends to side with the individual rather than you as a business.........why??? cus it's part of "doing business", and, it can be assumed that if you run a business, you are supposed to be able to handle difficult clients and those that don't pay. 

There are retailers that post the checks of people that have bounced their checks .....that's ok. The person has actually committed a crime by bouncing a check. But a person that, for instance, doesn't pay you, can only be found guilty in a court of law and a judge or jury must decide their guilt (i.e. not you). This is the old "charged" but not convicted thing. 

So, let's say that someone, like an HO, violates their legal contract with you.....for whatever reason. Being a nasty, PIB type person, or, having bad behavior, is not usually considered a breach of contract. So the contract is broken and you now have to head to court to get a judgement. If the judgement is in your favor, those judgements are now public. So you can be justified and legally able to post the judgement on your website, or, direct people to the legal postings. Since judgements are public documents you can get away with it. 

I am not a lawyer, but if you post something without legal precedent (ie: judgement or ruling), then it's your opinion vs theirs. And all they have to do to prove damages is to have one contractor not do work due to your comments, or, show any kind of damages (psychological, employment, credit, etc) if one of their friends or employers sees your comments.


----------



## FenceGirl (Oct 4, 2012)

Everybody has a good point. I am going to call a friend - lawyer. Bottom line, I dislike rude people. Sometimes my discernment button malfunctions when it comes to potential customers. Just wish there was a site to see if any one else has had problems. Brain fart here----maybe I should ask for contractor references on potential customers. Tit for tat - they ask me for referrals....ya know?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

6wheeldump said:


> In response to Mr. Tinstaafl-
> I think it's ironic that we are all here chatting about customers that don't pay, and here you are bashing the owners "creators" of these websites for charging nominal fees for there sites.


There are more ways for customers to be "bad" than just not paying. I wasn't aware the conversation was limited to just that one type. :thumbsup:

I never said that such a site can't save your bacon--however, the odds of one doing so just aren't that great. There's a certain amount of logic in having a service that keeps tabs on businesses, whose very survival depends upon having a steady stream of consumers for years on end.

But trying to apply the same type of reporting to individual clients, who as I said above may only have 2-3 jobs over the course of several years, can not be nearly as effective just based on that fact alone.

I freely admit that I don't care for either model. Those people produce nothing; at best they are a somewhat symbiotic parasite.

I build things. I sell a product, not thoughts and opinions. I judge people for myself, and if I don't trust them enough to make a deal with a handshake, I don't trust them to honor a contract on paper either.

And guess what? I've never had a client refuse to pay me. :thumbup:


----------



## FenceGirl (Oct 4, 2012)

I have never had a customer not pay me. Now, it may have taken a certified letter and some praying, but I have been paid. What I am after is dealing with DIFFICULT people. I'd like to able to give a "heads up" to their next potential contractor that they are LOUD, nasty mouth, and or rude/crude, just to name of few, ie...ROTTEN CUSTOMER DOT COM


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Bottom line..._it can't be done._ 

We should all be able to understand this pretty quickly. 

Stop and think about it.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

J F said:


> Bottom line...it can't be done.
> 
> We should all be able to understand this pretty quickly.
> 
> Stop and think about it.


Why not just post the name and address of the client right in this thread, who didn't pay the bill.
It could be helpful for the guys that work in you area.
You gotta start somewhere.


----------

